# Cory ???



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 30g tall which i am getting rid of with 3 female bettas. I bought a 20g long and am planning on having the bettas in there along with 6-8 cories. I really want my cories to shoal, so should I stay with just one kind or can I get 3 of one and 3 of another (and really have them shoal)?
Also if you could add fishies to this tank what would you put in it?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

adpierin11 said:


> I really want my cories to shoal ...


ad:

Cory's do not really shoal in the traditional sense of the word as Tetra's do.

I describe their activity as "running, romping and playing together" and they will many times feed together.




adpierin11 said:


> so should I stay with just one kind or can I get 3 of one and 3 of another ... ?


As you are aware Cory's are social fishies but I have never kept a group of less than five.

Many folks have reported them exhibiting their social behavior in a group of three but this is up to you although I would get at least four of each species with fairly identical coloration and markings.




adpierin11 said:


> Also if you could add fishies to this tank what would you put in it?


I would just add a group of four Cory's now along with your three female Betta's and see how it goes for a couple of months or so in order to determine if you and your fishies are enjoying (please note the tank will appear very, very understocked as the Cory's which you will purchase will be only like 1/3" to 3/4" in length).

If you enjoy the Cory's and want more bottom dwellers then you can add another four Cory's but at this point you will have plenty bottom dwellers.

At this point if you and your fishies are experiencing joy several options will be available dependent upon your "taste" in fishies.

TR

BTW: I did a ton of research before procuring my Cory's which are *Sterbai* and *Orange Laser's*.

I have been very pleased with these Cory's and they are very hardy fish.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Corys in the wild will shoal, but they are in schools of 100 from what I can tell. The groups we usually have exhibit the behavior jones said.


----------

